

Google App Engine's Team Dishonesty - toxicity
http://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine/browse_thread/thread/8570d1d3e27186cb#

======
rachelbythebay
"Unfortunately, our service is now so deeply connect to the AppEngine
framework that leaving this service is currently not an option..."

I am reminded of a story about sharecroppers: you're on someone else's land
and you're at their mercy.

